# Francis Cheynell on Rome and the Apostles’ Creed



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 6, 2021)

The Papists repeat the Apostles’ Creed, but they do not believe it in the Apostles’ meaning. Now it is evident that a new sense doth make a new Creed. But they are not so modest as to content themselves with this grand corruption, though weak delusion, for they have added new Articles of faith to our old Creed, they have composed a _Trent-Creed,_ and they will not admit any man into their Communion, who believes the Apostles’ Creed, unless he will believe this _Trent-Creed._

For the reference, see Francis Cheynell on Rome and the Apostles’ Creed.


----------

